# Installed Pioneer Premier P600UB w/USB port in my B5 Passat



## bhaney (May 17, 2000)

Thought someone might like to see my weekend project. I picked up a Premier DEH-P600UB which has a USB input for connecting an ipod or, in my case, a USB thumb drive. It can also power some portable hard drives, but so far I haven't tried that out.
I wanted a convenient place to mount the USB port and preferred something that would look a little better than just a cable sticking out of the dash. Here's what I came up with.
I started with an old USB->PS2 converter I had laying around:








I hacked it apart and removed the USB connector. I then popped out the blank switch below my left seat heater control and went to work with the dremel and x-acto knife:








Once I got the USB port mounted in the switch, I cut up an old USB cable to wire the back up (wiring information found here):
















The rest of the install was pretty easy, just your typical single DIN-into-a-B5 affair. I'm pretty pleased with the end result....
No USB drive attached:








USB drive in place:








Reminder to self that I need to straighten out the mounting of my Sirius tuner at some point:








A few more pictures located here. I still have some adjusting to do for the gains on my amps, and I really need to run some new RCAs and speaker wire since I only have the front channels and sub done for now, but for the moment I'm just enjoying the new found method of carrying tunes. $16 for a 4GB thumb drive sure beats an ipod for me....
-Brett.


----------



## jdietric77 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Installed Pioneer Premier P600UB w/USB port in my B5 Passat (bhaney)*

Very nice... looks pretty clean


----------

